

Ask HN: How to keep feet warm and healthy when sitting? - oxplot

As a coder, I sit for long hours and especially in winter, I find it hard to keep my feet warm. Getting up and moving around periodically helps a little but usually after 10 mins, it&#x27;s back to its worst condition. I&#x27;ve read about feet warmers&#x2F;massagers and heating pads, what do HN readers use to keep their feet comfortable?
======
Jarmo
What kind of socks do you wear?

~~~
oxplot
I've tried all kinds, from plain thick cotton to wool and even wrapped my feet
in emergency blanket.

~~~
Jarmo
I got nothin' then! I think my socks are only 60% wool, and they never bother
me. Though my hands are frequently cold to the touch and they don't make me
feel chilly at all, so maybe it's a sensitivity thing?

